# 943-Yard Shot on Goat



## glenway

Wow! Vapor trail and all! See the video below.

http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/video-mountain-goat-taken-from-943-yards/?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Outdoor%20Hub%20News&utm_content=May+11%2C+2012+Cigarette+Wolverine


----------



## hassell

So where was this filmed at, totally disagree about shooting anything at that distance, not meat hunter's as it looked like they hit it in the back 1/4, not trophy hunters as it was a female in a family group. True mountain goats are hard to knock down at 200 yds with a 375 never mind 900!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon

I hate when they(not you Glen) post those long shot videos as i think it makes idiots think it's easy and that they can do it too.


----------



## Rick Howard

That is only about 3 yards past my comfort zone. Almost a layup. Geez can we see a real shot? LOL


----------



## Scotty D.

Nice shot on that ram....Dropped in it's tracks....


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

_*I'm with Hassell-- to bloody far-----sb*_


----------



## fr3db3ar

I agree that some make it look easy. Likely they've practiced and know their ballistics.

I also agree that these videos might make some try it that shouldn't, however, everybody has to make their own choices. Sometimes they will good choices and sometimes not.

sounds like life doesn't it?


----------



## Mattuk

Not for me, not impressed at all. Rick summed it up perfectly.


----------



## knapper

I have regulary shot at 600 yds in matches and still have trouble with keeping it on target and the 10 ring. That is using a rest and knowing the distance. Wind light and other things make it hard to do. I do know of guys that could do it but most of them don't hunt that I know of. I would call it a hale Mary shot, and some skill thrown it there. I am always impressed that people can do it. I get past 300 and that is about it. I am trying to learn to take longer shots and will not do them unless I am sure.


----------



## hassell

Scotty D. said:


> Nice shot on that ram....Dropped in it's tracks....


 What RAM !!!!


----------



## hassell

Why I asked where was the video taken is either its a fenced hunt or from overseas as those are not North American Goat's or a least anything I've ever seen before!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick Howard

The Dodge that they loaded it into! LOL


----------



## 220swift

hassell said:


> Why I asked where was the video taken is either its a fenced hunt or from overseas as those are not North American Goat's or a least anything I've ever seen before!!!!!!!!!!


I'm with you on this, looked like a game ranch with imported animals. To me that's not hunting, more of a spot and shoot. Ya the shot is a challenge but with the new optics a lot of the skill is taken away. I'm not saying long distance shots don't require skill, but it's just not my idea of hunting.


----------



## glenway

Stonegod's right on,_ "lord only knows how many messed up shots and wounded animals there were before there was a kill." _I agree that the shot was well beyond anyone's comfort zone. Now if they were shooting at an enemy combatant in Afghanistan, it would be a different story, because a wounding shot would be just fine.

Much like when someone misses completely - as when a hunter is bad enough to miss the target entirely - they're bad enough to wound game.

I'd like to see the same person behind the gun shooting a string of 10 shots at a 6-inch target at 943 yards. If he could do it 9 out of 10 times, I'd qualify him to shoot at such range. But, with variables such as they are, there would most likely be some missing first. And, the only shot that counts would be the first one. I wonder if anyone is *that* good.


----------



## MountainCoyotes

thats a long shot and nice ram


----------



## Scotty D.

hassell said:


> What RAM !!!!


The ram in the video.....You make alot of assumptions for someone that says they don't know what kind of species is being hunted (in your following post), Hassel....

Quote:W_hy I asked where was the video taken is either its a fenced hunt or from overseas as those are not North American Goat's or a least anything I've ever seen before!!!!!!!!!!_

I guess that if you haven't ever seen it then it couldn't possibly exist??


----------



## hassell

Scotty D. said:


> The ram in the video.....You make alot of assumptions for someone that says they don't know what kind of species is being hunted (in your following post), Hassel....
> 
> Quote:W_hy I asked where was the video taken is either its a fenced hunt or from overseas as those are not North American Goat's or a least anything I've ever seen before!!!!!!!!!!_
> 
> I guess that if you haven't ever seen it then it couldn't possibly exist??


Sorry about that But the post says Goat, and the last time I looked a male goat is called a Billy, now if we were sheep hunting I'd be looking for a Ram. Guess I should have said- nothing I've ever seen before in North America!!!!!


----------



## Scotty D.

Oh, & perhaps you should get a new monitor or new glasses cuz I can see the horns perfectly on the goat that was shot (& the one standing above it)...BTW, the bullet hit the goat in the front shoulder & penetrated the opposite shoulder w/o an exit...Kinda ruins your "shot in the back quarter" theory, huh??

Question--What is the difference between a tree-hugging PETA supporter, judging hunters about cruel, inhumane tactics AND a high & mighty hunter judging another hunter about cruel, inhumane tactics???

Answer--Nothing....Both sit on high--judging all beneath them...


----------



## hassell

Scotty D. said:


> Oh, & perhaps you should get a new monitor or new glasses cuz I can see the horns perfectly on the goat that was shot (& the one standing above it)...BTW, the bullet hit the goat in the front shoulder & penetrated the opposite shoulder w/o an exit...Kinda ruins your "shot in the back quarter" theory, huh??
> 
> Question--What is the difference between a tree-hugging PETA supporter, judging hunters about cruel, inhumane tactics AND a high & mighty hunter judging another hunter about cruel, inhumane tactics???
> 
> Answer--Nothing....Both sit on high--judging all beneath them...


Jeez sorry about correcting you about the ram - billy difference, and they all have horns. Guess I'll have to upgrade the computer.


----------



## 220swift

Who's right, who's wrong..who cares. We all have our opinions and convictions and are able to share these, that's what keeps this site interesting and set it apart from most of the other sites.


----------



## Scotty D.

Stonegod said:


> Well said!!!! That's what I like about this site......the few member arguments that there are......are quickly quelled!!


Well so sorry if I don't take part in judging others....I'm not so high & mighty that I'm able to do that...Last I looked, this was a hunting site--people kill animals here....

I guess if I was really a girly-man, I'd get my panties all up in a wad because someone took a long shot & posted it on the Web--(BTW --U should see the anti-hunters comments on that video--sounds exactly like a couple of the comments on this thread)

But, I guess my Fallopian tubes aren't swollen & my ovaries aren't cramping up, SO-O-O-O-O-O, I just congratulated the guy on making a fine shot...

We don't have wild goats/sheep around these parts, so we call every male goat OR sheep a Ram--sorry for the grammatical error, due to geographical irregularities...


----------



## 220swift

Man somebody got up on the wrong side of the bed .......


----------



## Mattuk

Come on guys play nice! Some may agree and some may not. At the end of the day the anti's who are reading this and trust me they will be reading this are loving the fact that there is a division amongst us. There's nothing wrong with debate as thats what a forum is about but not for tearing each other apart.


----------



## Scotty D.

Yeah--I got outta bed on the wrong side.....Not judging (in my perception)--I am DEFENDING my long range shooting addiction...

Not one PT member was there when the shot was taken( as far as I know)--so nobody knew about any preparation for the shot..Or the actual circumstances surrounding the hunt....But yet this man was labeled as an "idiot" for taking the shot...Heck, odds are that this was a feral goat herd or an invasive species--so does anybody know??.. I've researched the vid as far as I wanted to go & couldn't find out* all *the details... What I did find out was this WASN'T some guy that decided to take his 300 yd hunting rifle out for a spin & took a 943 yd shot....He had great long-range gear & chances are good that he's a seasoned long-range shooter...

If I can't post a long range kill on this site w/o a bunch of guff about it being unethical, then why bother posting any successful hunts on the Predator Talk forum at all???

I belong to another forum that had a contest awhile back...Some members thought they had the 1st place prize in the bag until some new members (along w/ some members that rarely posted) joined & entered the contest...They spanked the "Regulars" badly....So, the "clique" group decided to de-moralize the contest by criticizing the fact that the winner was a night hunter (which was allowed within the rules of the contest)...

I saw alot of true colors come out in certain members of that forum--members that I respected & liked....I didn't enter the contest, but I'm a night hunter--so I was quite offended that suddenly,( viciously) my style of hunting was deemed "unethical" & compared to "shooting fish in a barrel"....I'll defend my style of hunting with the same amount of ferocity that is used to condemn it...


----------



## 220swift

*Matt,







*


----------



## Mattuk

I think this one can be put to bed now as nothing is being achieved apart from ill feeling.


----------

